# euthanization



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. I just made an appointment for having Zarita euthanized on friday. Her belly is so swollen from ascites, that it must be uncomfortable. Coughing now when she wakes up from a nap. I HATE doing this, but I have to remind myself that I don't want her to be suffering, or uncomfortable. The vet said that she can give her an injection of a 'strong sedative' in the car, and then when she is asleep, I can bring her in for the actual euthanization. Think of me and pray everything goes peacefully.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Susan, I am so very sorry. It is never an easy decision to make even when they are uncomfortable. Please know that I will keep both of you in my prayers and thoughts. The sedative injection stings a little but she will recover quickly and then sit in your arms and gently fall asleep. She won't know anything after that. This is what my Vet did for Flute and it was very peaceful. Sending you so much love. xx


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Susan. 

You're doing the right thing. I remember our family dog Lucky, who was over 20 by the time he was put to sleep. I wouldn't just leave him. My daughter and I (she was only 10 at the time, but Lucky became her dog and she adamantly refused to let him go without her) carried him in to the Vet's, and held him on spread out across both our laps while they injected him. 

We cried, but we also knew it was the kindest, most loving thing we could do for him. He was in pain, hurting, no quality of life, and we'd both agreed that when he got to that point, we'd help him on his way.

You're doing a good thing....a very hard thing, but a good thing, the best thing you can do under the circumstances.

((((Susan))))


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and Prayers!

The hardest part is making the decision. She will go to sleep peacefully and not feel any pain. 

Hugs!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry Susan, it is SUCH a hard decision to make! But you are doing what is best for her at this point. We had our vet come to our house when it was Shadow's time; she was an abused rescue who was very afraid of strangers and strange places and I was heartbroken at the thought of having to subject her to that as it was happening. My mother suggested a few days before to see if the vet would come to our house, and sure enough, they totally did. She was able to leave us in the comfort of her favourite place - on our bed where she had slept with us every night for eight years, snuggled in my arms with Tinkerbell nearby to comfort her. Made me so much happier about the situation.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry Susan. I know how hard this must be for you, but you know what's best for Zarita. You both are in my prayers.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry to hear that. This must be such a difficult and horrible decision to make even though it's for her best.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I am glad they let you give her the sedative. I had an oral sedative I gave my dog before I brought him in, but the injection is better. Hugs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, my roommate and I had a 'heart to heart' talk this am. I have asthma and it bothers me when Zarita coughs. We cancelled the appointment for euthanization because Zarita doesn't seem ready. She still is 'living up to her standards'. Still is interested in going on to the porch to bark at the squirrels. Eats, poops, pees, barks and acts normal for her. Yes her tummy is extended from the ascites, but that has been the same for months. Here is what we decided:

If she becomes congested--breathing worse
If she doesn't eat or drink
if the coughing starts at night
if the tummy becomes worse
if she 'crashes' of course

If any of these occur then we will euthanize. Zarita is my roommates 'heart dog' and she is being treated for pancreatic cancer (good prognosis) and I really don't want to make her situation emotionally worse than it already is.

Thank you all for your comments, and I hope you all will forgive me for getting everyone upset!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

It's OK to change your mind!!!

I'm glad you have a little more time with her. 

With Lucky, our family dog that I mentioned earlier, we decided we could deal with all the old age stuff...he was practically blind, almost totally deaf, occasionally had inside accidents, slept a lot, his appetite had decreased and he'd gotten skinny...but all that was OK because he wasn't in pain. As soon as we saw obvious signs of pain, that was it...that was our bottom line. 

He had an episode of obvious pain...whining, whimpering, obviously hurting. We prepared to take him. Then it stopped. So we did too  A couple of weeks later, it happened again, and this time it didn't stop. That's when we carried through with the decision. I'm glad for that couple of extra weeks. It let us know that the end wasn't far away, and that dog ate more hamburgers and human food and all the things that are not healthy for dogs, because who cared at that point??? Let him enjoy what little time he had left...it wasn't like it was going to impact the quality of his life any. 

You do what it right for you guys and for sweet Zarita. No apologies needed. <3


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Praying for you all. She is a lucky dog who is so loved.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Thoughts with you! She will let you know when she is ready


----------

